# Bored? Ugly guitar game!



## Rakija (Oct 10, 2014)

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom bass and guitar bodies and necks

https://www.haloguitars.com/store/custom-guitars.html

Just go on the Warmoth or Halo site, make the ugliest guitar possible and post your results.


----------



## Rakija (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 10, 2014)

The picture is an old pic of a weird Mii I made on my Wii when they first came out like 8 years ago


----------



## Rakija (Oct 10, 2014)

Brutal


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 10, 2014)

This is pretty much my personal nightmare of an instrument!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 10, 2014)

You got my hopes up that Warmoth had added a full mockup generator, you horrific tease.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 10, 2014)

Here are a couple other mockup generators for your enjoyment, though.

Kisekae (Fender, Gibson, Jackson, Ibanez styles):

KISEKAE Virtual Image Modeler VIM System

Montag (High quality LP and SG styles):

SC Guitar Editor


----------



## JD27 (Oct 10, 2014)

This looks like something Prince would play. Sparkly purple, gold hardware, lots of abalone. It's just missing a perm and a blouse.


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 10, 2014)

neck 'bucker only because cleans and shred


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 10, 2014)

I call it The Great Pumpkin:


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 10, 2014)

Someone stop me please

EDIT: 






Okay I'm done now


----------



## Edika (Oct 10, 2014)

No mock up necessary !


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 10, 2014)

Come at me br0


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 10, 2014)

Edika said:


> No mock up necessary !




That's purteh.


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 10, 2014)

Edika said:


> No mock up necessary !



lol I had a feeling someone was going to post this before i opened this thread


----------



## Malkav (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone make a mockup where the body is covered in blue waffle and fret markers are the guys from lemon party with the goatse man firmly inlaid on the headstock, that'd be quite the eyesore...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty good effort I think:






EDIT: Why won't it load?


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 12, 2014)

Malkav said:


> Someone make a mockup where the body is covered in blue waffle and fret markers are the guys from lemon party with the goatse man firmly inlaid on the headstock, that'd be quite the eyesore...



I just found my porngrind signature guitar. Thank you for that.


----------



## necronile (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Rakija (Oct 12, 2014)

7deadlysins666 said:


>


----------



## TheBloodstained (Oct 13, 2014)

Jumped on the SC Guitar Editor with the intent of creating another eyesore. Ended up creating this gaudy little thing, which I actually like!


----------



## hairychris (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmm, let's see....


----------



## redstone (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 13, 2014)

This thread is just way too much fun, so I had to have another go at it with a different generator.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 13, 2014)

You're forgetting the progenitor of all ugly electrics. Ladies and gentlemen, I give the Tonika! Straight out of the 70s era USSR!


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Oct 13, 2014)

What do I win?


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 13, 2014)

Basswood and EMGs. Spared no expenses


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Dana (Oct 13, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> Basswood and EMGs. Spared no expenses



Nope.
This is an UGLY guitar thread dude.... Wrong place


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 13, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> Basswood and EMGs. Spared no expenses



This is a shot at Ibanez, isn't it?  *points to sig*


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 13, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> This is a shot at Ibanez, isn't it?  *points to sig*



Actually, it was a shot at all cheap 7s....but mostly Ibanez.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 13, 2014)

UglyHalo by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

Yeah, that's a Gibson LPC decal. This rules.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's ugly, or the most metal guitar of all time


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 13, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> I'm not sure if it's ugly, or the most metal guitar of all time



It's not truly metal until it has an Invader.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 14, 2014)

It does have black inlays too.


----------



## guitaardvark (Oct 14, 2014)

8 String left handed spalted Mr Chop fretless multiscale.

yup.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 14, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> I'm not sure if it's ugly, or the most metal guitar of all time


WHERE CAN I BUY IT!?!?


----------



## redstone (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## thedarknightshreds (Nov 3, 2014)

7deadlysins666 said:


>




dat pickup placement though...


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 3, 2014)

It's like the Geocities of guitars.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Nov 3, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> I'm not sure if it's ugly, or the most metal guitar of all time


----------



## crg123 (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL I love how the primary use of the Halo guitar generator this ridiculous stuff. I wish some of these would get submitted just to see what they'll say. Carry on everyone


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 4, 2014)

Where is Keene's new guitar?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 5, 2014)

Just all my personal nopes all rolled into one guitar...


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 5, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


>


ded


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 8, 2014)

A bit of a necro, but I couldn't think of anywhere else to put this.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 14, 2014)

^that one's even worse cuz that shit's for real!!!

Dean guitars is working their asses off to create the ugliest guitars in the history of ugly guitars these days...but then again these are "artist signature" models...


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 14, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> A bit of a necro, but I couldn't think of anywhere else to put this.




ugly yes,plays Great though.


----------



## J7string (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Curt (Dec 14, 2014)

[/IMG]

I vote for thread resurrection.


----------

